# 2007 Audi A4 custom sub enclosure



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my first time using fiberglass, so bear with me. 

I've seen a few other A4/S4's out there make an enclosure using this 'cubby' area, but the sub protrudes into the trunk area. I wanted a more hidden look. There was definitely a lot of trial and error in the process, it took me a good 2 weeks to finish (a few hours a day after work). 

Toward the end of the project I ran out of US Composites resin that I ordered online so I had to pick up the 3M brand from Lowe's to finish...that stuff is crap! The US Composites brand is so much easier to work with, but does take longer to dry using the recommended hardener ratio.

The main problem I ran into was getting the enclosure in and out of this space while maintaining the correct volume. The 12w6v2 calls for 1.2-1.5 cubic feet of space, this enclosure is at 1.1 but I added 16oz of polyfill to make up for the lack of space.

I haven't really pushed the sub yet, so I can't comment on quality, i'm still finishing the rest of my project (should have a full write-up soon). Onto the pics!

Taping the area:









Adding foil:









Protecting the car:









First layer using chopped mat:









Second layer using thicker sheets of glass:









Out of the car with 4 layers total:









Just starting to trim:









Since I have limited access to tools, I bought this flush-mount ring on ebay. 

Added t-nuts:









Positing the ring while in the car was a pain, but after a few tries, it fits nicely:


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

Out of the car:









Test fitting the sub:









Making sure I have clearance:









Now it was time to get the rest of the enclosure glassed. Fleece was added:



























After the resin was addded to the fleece, I also added multiple layers of glass to 

the inside. Test fitted in the car:


















The magnet/terminals didn't quite fit, so I had to modify the enclosure. I should 

have seen this coming:


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

Preparing to re-fleece this area:


















Starting to fleece:



























A little sanding and more trimming:


















Added terminal posts:









Sealed them up:









Now it was time to add the carpet. I know most of it will be hidden, but i felt it needed something:


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

12 Gauge wire added:









16oz of polyfill:









And fully loaded:



























Prepping the cubby with Dynaliner:









Into the trunk:


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

Temporary wiring until my amps are mounted:









The car has been fully sound deadened/sound insulated (roof, floor, doors, etc):









Rest of the trunk liner installed:









A custom cover will be made...eventually:









Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Great looking box! I hope to build pretty much the same thing for my Avant at some point, this thread will be helpful.


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

A custom cover would be nice, but what a great stealth job! As long as it's not muffled I think that's perfect the way it is


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work! How about turning the cubby door into a grill?


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Nice work! How about turning the cubby door into a grill?


That is exactly the plan


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

naiku said:


> Great looking box! I hope to build pretty much the same thing for my Avant at some point, this thread will be helpful.


Let me know if you need any other help with removing parts, electronics, etc. regarding the A4, i've gutted the interior which was a major pain using trial-and-error! Look forward to seeing your build as well


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

That's some great integration! I take it you didn't have a navigation disc back there?


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice, the door doesn't rattle? Or bounce off the opposite side of the cargo area? ;-)

Really, love the stealth.

- D


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

GREAT JOB! I love stealth installs like this!

I think I would use the factory door as a template, cut my own or
have one cut. That why you wouldn't have to buy that 100 buck
door if you had to or sold the car. Hard board, chicken wire, and
grill cloth and call it a day.

Just the same, great work.... 

Happy Holidays....


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Nicely done! I dig the factory fit and finish!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

OEM for sure!


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

At first I was wondering why you didn't lay the fiberglass all the way up to the top and I understood at the end what you wanted to achieve, excellent execution.


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

Ludemandan said:


> That's some great integration! I take it you didn't have a navigation disc back there?


I had the OEM satellite radio unit there, but no navigation.


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

don_chuwish said:


> Very nice, the door doesn't rattle? Or bounce off the opposite side of the cargo area? ;-)
> 
> Really, love the stealth.
> 
> - D


Haha, no the door doesn't rattle, but I still want to replace it with a custom grill door.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

Great job on the build. I have a 2008 A4 and began an enclosure for the same area. Hopefully I will get around to finishing it one day.

Where are you mounting the amps?


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great Build ....I love stealth installs


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

First time with Glass??? DAM! That's fantastic! Nice work!


----------



## GrandMarkie (Sep 18, 2010)

robfive said:


> Great job on the build. I have a 2008 A4 and began an enclosure for the same area. Hopefully I will get around to finishing it one day.
> 
> Where are you mounting the amps?


I'm still unsure where the amps are going, but I'm thinking flush mounting them on the sides of the trunk, I have to see how much space I have to work with. Good luck on your install as well, post some pics when you're done!


----------



## E300 (Apr 23, 2009)

SUPER nice job on that enclosure. That looks O E M!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Lovely work, and not wanting to piss on your bonfire but the pole vent looks too close to the back of the enclosure from the pics-how much clearance do you have? Most manufacturers recommend 2-3" for airflow and without it your VCs won't cool as efficiently-don't want you to cook them after all that work!


----------



## E300 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> Lovely work, and not wanting to piss on your bonfire but the pole vent looks too close to the back of the enclosure from the pics-how much clearance do you have? Most manufacturers recommend 2-3" for airflow and without it your VCs won't cool as efficiently-don't want you to cook them after all that work!


Funny, I noticed the same thing. So I looked up additional images of the sub and don't see any "noticeable" vents in the back of the motor assembly, other than the JL Audio logo, which doesn't look to vent well..


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^At 1st glance of the sub you had me, but looka little closer:

JL Audio W6v2 PoleVent - Car Audio Subwoofers


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Stealth builds FTW! Great job!


----------

